# Back to basics: Glycine crown logo



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Dear Glycine fans,
here comes the original Glycine crown logo back, true to its origins from 1967 and onwards ( even some trials existed in 1965 ). 
I am very happy to see the original logo being restored within the company and wanted to share the news with you all.The crown logo with wings somehow never clicked with me and I am happy that Nicole Lack initiated moving forward by going back.As the person in charge of the Heritage department I am thankful to to the executives for this initiative. I believe now that the short term crown with wings logo watches will be collectible due to its short run - well at least within the 104 years history of the company.
I am aware that my activity has lessened here in the forum but it's by no means the barometer of my enthusiasm, just busy with worldly /job related thingies.More good news to follow for Glycine heritage fans...


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

All of the modern collections are still pictured with the wing logo. Have you read a press report that they are ending production with that logo?


----------



## A+U (May 17, 2012)

Thats great news! Happy to hear you are involved in some capacity with glycine. 

Hope glycine is aware of the general concerns with the brand direction and have plans afoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Good and logical news.


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Knock, knock, anyone home??! So how does making it look more like a Rolex logo than a Breitling logo make any kind of sense?! If brands like Invicta, Longines, and even Bentley, have winged logos, then why not an authentic aviation watch brand like Glycine, for God's sake?! So, any of you history buffs rejoicing the old logo actually know what it's supposed to be? A crown? A Bird? Neptune's fork? A letter W? Adding feathers to whatever the old logo actually makes sense. At least, to the average consumer. Sometimes going backward is just, well... going backward.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Dan Finch said:


> Knock, knock, anyone home??! So how does making it look more like a Rolex logo than a Breitling logo make any kind of sense?! If brands like Invicta, Longines, and even Bentley, have winged logos, then why not an authentic aviation watch brand like Glycine, for God's sake?! So, any of you history buffs rejoicing the old logo actually know what it's supposed to be? A crown? A Bird? Neptune's fork? A letter W? Adding feathers to whatever the old logo was actually makes sense. At least, to the average consumer. Sometimes going backward is just, well... going backward.


and that is what a troll looks like.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Definitely a troll in tone and attitude (or a case of drunken texting), but he does raise an interesting substantive question: why do people find the new logo objectionable?

As he points out, Glycine is most famous for its aviation watches, so a winged logo befits the company and its heritage. And it's not as if the original logo had been a piece de resistance; it was a very plain, workmanlike logo.

Is it just a matter of resisting change for the sake of resisting change?


hedd said:


> and that is what a troll looks like.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

The idea of "rebranding" is such a pitiful desperate modern concept. It is the seal of death for most companies that embark on it. It's admitting that what you are doing isn't working. It has usually alienates the people that love the existing brand and company just the way it is. 

People who love small runs of well made mechanical watches want to imagine a 90 year old guy in the swiss alps tinkering on their watch (I realize how absurd everything about this is). They want to pretend nothing has changed in 100 years. They don't want the logo to change. The logo is fine. The brand is fine. Stop changing anything at all. Stop trying to make money. Just make watches please. Very slowly, and just for me. 

What if rolex just decided to go with a stylized RLX as the logo instead of the crown and dropped the price by 50%? What if the guy that can finally afford to buy his grail watch after 10 years of saving has to get one with that on it? It's like that.


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Changing is not always a good thing

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Patagonico said:


> Changing is not always a good thing
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk


Serás Argentino?


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> Serás Argentino?


No, chileno.


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

hedd said:


> The idea of "rebranding" is such a pitiful desperate modern concept. It is the seal of death for most companies that embark on it. It's admitting that what you are doing isn't working. It has usually alienates the people that love the existing brand and company just the way it is.


Well, apparantly, Stephan Lack would disagree with you, "Dear fans, I am running Glycine now for more than 5 years: I have always repsected and will always respect the great history and the strong DNA of this fantastic brand. However this is not enough, in order to have a good chance in the market for the coming 100 years and also to reach new customers we also have to modernize and dynamize Glycine from time to time."



hedd said:


> What if rolex just decided to go with a stylized RLX as the logo instead of the crown and dropped the price by 50%? What if the guy that can finally afford to buy his grail watch after 10 years of saving has to get one with that on it? It's like that.


Actually not a bad idea, you should pitch it to them! They do need a brand refresh AND a price drop before they run out of Old Grandpa's and Crazy Rich Asians. I've always thought the Crown thing was tacky. And doing the whole Rolex thing is rather embarrassing today. I think the biggest impediment for that guy saving up for his first Rolex, is that they won't sell it to him because he's not the right customer (repeat). No, he'll get the years long waitlist for their ancient technology from the most advanced watch production facility in the world! So, he just bought an iWatch instead and put a downpayment on a Tesla! A watch company should be the first to know that TIMES do change!

PS: And no I'm not a troll... just on a roll!


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Dan Finch said:


> Well, apparantly, Stephan Lack would disagree with you, "Dear fans, I am running Glycine now for more than 5 years: I have always repsected and will always respect the great history and the strong DNA of this fantastic brand. However this is not enough, in order to have a good chance in the market for the coming 100 years and also to reach new customers we also have to modernize and dynamize Glycine from time to time."


aaaand how did that work out? "uhhh guys, let's just roll that one back."



Dan Finch said:


> Actually not a bad idea, you should pitch it to them! They do need a brand refresh AND a price drop before they run out of Old Grandpa's and Crazy Rich Asians. I've always thought the Crown thing was tacky. And doing the whole Rolex thing is rather embarrassing today. I think the biggest impediment for that guy saving up for his first Rolex, is that they won't sell it to him because he's not the right customer (repeat). No, he'll get the years long waitlist for their ancient technology from the most advanced watch production facility in the world! So, he just bought an iWatch instead and put a downpayment on a Tesla! A watch company should be the first to know that TIMES do change!
> 
> PS: And no I'm not a troll... just on a roll!


I agree pretty much with everything you said there. It's just that those stodgy rolex fans would react the same way has the stodgy glycine fans. When all you have to go on is your perceived value, whether that is "luxury" or "history", you have to keep it intact. Otherwise, you just throw yourself in with everyone else that can put 7500 sellita movements in cases.

The logo redesign was completely needless, doesn't help the brand with new people, hurts the brand with old people, and the applications look tacky.


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Definitely a troll in tone and attitude (or a case of drunken texting), but he does raise an interesting substantive question: why do people find the new logo objectionable?
> 
> As he points out, Glycine is most famous for its aviation watches, so a winged logo befits the company and its heritage. And it's not as if the original logo had been a piece de resistance; it was a very plain, workmanlike logo.
> 
> ...


Personally, I just find the new logo ugly. The old logo was minimal/simple/elegant. I agree it wasn't anything too special but side by side, I'll take the old one any day...


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

Guys, 

I think Glycine, with the help of Invicta, has got this thing figured out. They wanted to target the American market better, something Swiss watchmakers have neglected to do well, and they're making it happen. In recent years luxury watches have taken a beating from tech driven devices and fashion watches. Young people are buying and insta-gramming traditional watches, just not over the top luxury brands. They like to drive in the sub-$500.00 lane with brands like MVMT, Daniel Wellington, and yes Invicta. We all have opinions about these brands, but the fact is they sell a lot of watches, inspire collecting, and they do it by dealing directly with the customer. I believe Glycine is adopting the same game plan. Instead of fashion watches, micro-brands, or "homages" made by companies with questionable histories (yes I'm looking at you Squale). Glycine is offering traditional, Swiss-Made, mechanical watches direct to the customer from a company with a long and unbroken history of making quality, reliable, and iconic pieces. How many other "Swiss" "storied" brands that compete with Glycine are still making watches in the same factory for the last 114 years? For less than $500.00. The luxury brands out there can't and won't do that and I believe they will loose an entire generation of customers as a result. A generation of watch enthusiasts that have an entirely different take on consumerism than their parents and grandparents. It's already happening, it's no secret that buyers from China have been their life-blood for years, well that party is ending, so what's next for the Rolex's of the world? You Tube reviewers and watch snobbery can't save them. I don't mind what the logo is on my Glycine, as long as they check all the boxes: Swiss Made, Legitimate Heritage, Great Design, Great Quality, Great Value, and Dedicated Customer Support. I'm proud to wear my Glycines, wings or crowns.

Cheers


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

rschmidt97 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think Glycine, with the help of Invicta, has got this thing figured out. They wanted to target the American market better, something Swiss watchmakers have neglected to do well, and they're making it happen. In recent years luxury watches have taken a beating from tech driven devices and fashion watches. Young people are buying and insta-gramming traditional watches, just not over the top luxury brands. They like to drive in the sub-$500.00 lane with brands like MVMT, Daniel Wellington, and yes Invicta. We all have opinions about these brands, but the fact is they sell a lot of watches, inspire collecting, and they do it by dealing directly with the customer. I believe Glycine is adopting the same game plan. Instead of fashion watches, micro-brands, or "homages" made by companies with questionable histories (yes I'm looking at you Squale). Glycine is offering traditional, Swiss-Made, mechanical watches direct to the customer from a company with a long and unbroken history of making quality, reliable, and iconic pieces. How many other "Swiss" "storied" brands that compete with Glycine are still making watches in the same factory for the last 114 years? For less than $500.00. The luxury brands out there can't and won't do that and I believe they will loose an entire generation of customers as a result. A generation of watch enthusiasts that have an entirely different take on consumerism than their parents and grandparents. It's already happening, it's no secret that buyers from China have been their life-blood for years, well that party is ending, so what's next for the Rolex's of the world? You Tube reviewers and watch snobbery can't save them. I don't mind what the logo is on my Glycine, as long as they check all the boxes: Swiss Made, Legitimate Heritage, Great Design, Great Quality, Great Value, and Dedicated Customer Support. I'm proud to wear my Glycines, wings or crowns.
> 
> Cheers


Agreed on all counts. They seem to be doing a good job of expanding their presence in the US and reaching a younger, social media enabled population. This is through work on the ground and grass roots marketing. I still contend that the rebrand didn't help with that and only served to weaken their brand.

They also need to be careful about using commodity supply chains, following trends, and blending in with the crowd. The amazing rereleases and special editions, all sporting the old logo, are evidence that they know they need that segment.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

hedd said:


> Agreed on all counts. They seem to be doing a good job of expanding their presence in the US and reaching a younger, social media enabled population. This is through work on the ground and grass roots marketing. I still contend that the rebrand didn't help with that and only served to weaken their brand.
> 
> They also need to be careful about using commodity supply chains, following trends, and blending in with the crowd. The amazing rereleases and special editions, all sporting the old logo, are evidence that they know they need that segment.


Thank You Sir, the defense rests.


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi forum
innactive for years here, but looker all thoose years. This news forced me to write again.
THANK YOU GLYCINE.
Now, let me shows you my message to one big Glicyne seller. Message sended Novem 18-2018 with subject about find glycine model with old logo.

Part of the message:
"the new logo (eagle) remind me the logo of Germany army (SS) back from the days of World War II. That army have donne many things in my country. I don't want to remember all that with eagle logo. Sorry, but i will never buy glycine with that logo, that's way i ask you about crown logo"

Bellow is my small collection of Glycine's. Meylan belong to me and the other is gift to my father by me (one year ago). Big numbers, clean dial, what a smile in he face when see the watch for the very first time
THANK YOU GLYCINE


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

The Eagle is a symbol on many things other than the ...... Like almost everything they stole it from ancient civilizations. 

It’s standard as a rank of colonel (full bird, as opposed to a silver oak leaf for Lieutenant Colonel.) Captains in the Navy, wear this on their uniform too as to many Boy Scouts 

The SS were way more into Skulls to identify as well as those double lightning SS bolts. I get why nobody wants to be associated with them but yet the B-uhr flight watches are extremely popular even though chosen by the Luftwaffe. I say blame the people, not the symbol or watch. 

I don’t see condemning any watch as it wasn’t originated by the nasty people that were defeated. A sunburst doesn’t make me think of a rising sun or bug me either. 

Eagles soar which is why it’s so common to find wings, crowns or combined on a watch that has the Airman in its legacy. 

I liked the applied logo, but I’m fine with a crown too. 

My Glycine 0083 came in with the Eagle but the box had the crown logo on it. So welcome back battle crown. At least it’s not some pomp and circumstances crown or a jughead crown. I think it looks fine because it’s not all pointed and coronet looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casablancawatch (Feb 6, 2009)

*INVICTA WiNGS MAY BE COMiNG BACK TO GLYCiNE*

the reason for removal of the invicta wings on the glycine logo was a court order in 2015 that it conflicted with the armani logo...however a july 2019 appeals court overturned that decision...so the question is if invicta/glycine will return to the wings...story link below:

https://www.worldipreview.com/news/armani-hit-with-tm-defeat-by-top-swiss-court-18357


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

*Re: INVICTA WiNGS MAY BE COMiNG BACK TO GLYCiNE*



casablancawatch said:


> the reason for removal of the invicta wings on the glycine logo was a court order in 2015 that it conflicted with the armani logo...however a july 2019 appeals court overturned that decision...so the question is if invicta/glycine will return to the wings...story link below:
> 
> https://www.worldipreview.com/news/armani-hit-with-tm-defeat-by-top-swiss-court-18357


There is truth in your comment about both court orders but let's put the facts right:

- Calling it Invicta wings is wrong, because the ' King of the Air' wings logo was initiated in 2015 when Invicta had nothing to do with Glycine. Back then Stephan Lack was owning Glycine along with DKSH ( DKSH had majority shares and sold them to Invicta Group in 2016.In 2019 Invicta paid out Stephan Lack and appointed a new Managing Director Daniele Andreatta )

- In a still recent interview with the new Managing Director the logo has been asked, and it has been mentioned that they will stick to the original Glycine logo and have no intentions to go back to wings logo even though they are able due to legislation and ruling of the court ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/interview-head-glycine-daniele-andreatta-5167335.html )

You can read the whole inside story at the bottom of the page ( Nicole and Stephan Lack ) where the owners' initiatives are being shared : https://glycintennial.com/glycine-history

Since Invicta took over we didn't yet see anything new, I hate to be a defender but let's put things right and not bash the roof company Invicta. Let's see first what they are going to initiate. The only decision they have made so far was to switch back to the original logo which I am personally very pleased anyway. But I would like to see what they will do with the brand and models in the coming years.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

*Re: INVICTA WiNGS MAY BE COMiNG BACK TO GLYCiNE*



Emre said:


> There is truth in your comment about both court orders but let's put the facts right:
> 
> Since Invicta took over we didn't yet see anything new, I hate to be a defender but let's put things right and not bash the roof company Invicta. Let's see first what they are going to initiate. The only decision they have made so far was to switch back to the original logo which I am personally very pleased anyway. But I would like to see what they will do with the brand and models in the coming years.


bronze is new, applied index is new, gasket hardware is different, 46mm diver is new. IMO those big divers stray pretty far toward invicta.

Does this look familiar? https://www.kayoutlet.com/invicta-pro-diver-mens-watch-29176/p/V-321191001 in particular the indices.

IMO, we are getting pretty far from this design: https://www.timescapeusa.com/products/glycine-combat-sub-ref-3863-198g-d9

Luckily airman hasn't been as affected, but that turbine thing is weird.

If I am in charge of this merger, the first thing I do is contract one of my invicta suppliers to machine the cases as close as possible. (I think this is what made the bronze possible).
Next I make subtle design changes to allow my bezels and indexes and dials that I have on hand to be used. 
Movements can stay the same of course. That is the swiss value proposition, but I change out other machinery/gaskets with my own supply chain.

I am not saying that quality or style is significantly worse, but I think its crazy to say there have been no changes.


----------



## knote32 (Nov 13, 2019)

The best Glycine watches don't have a logo anyway...


----------



## ericcorolla (Jan 11, 2014)

hedd said:


> and that is what a troll looks like.


what's with the troll routine...boring. people have opinions, and maybe they don't reflect yours...anyone that states "troll" is the troll...stop being a loser...wait...omg, i'm a troll...!!


----------



## ericcorolla (Jan 11, 2014)

I couldn't agree more...


----------



## ericcorolla (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: INVICTA WiNGS MAY BE COMiNG BACK TO GLYCiNE*

i'm really not a fan of Invicta, and the Glycine brand really dropped in value once they took over. My Airman was around $3,000, and that was the cost everywhere, pre Invicta...once they took over, you can pretty much buy any Glycine less than $500...so, yeah...not a fan.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

*Re: INVICTA WiNGS MAY BE COMiNG BACK TO GLYCiNE*

So this logo is the one their dropping?


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

*Re: INVICTA WiNGS MAY BE COMiNG BACK TO GLYCiNE*



hedd said:


> bronze is new, applied index is new, gasket hardware is different, 46mm diver is new. IMO those big divers stray pretty far toward invicta.
> 
> Does this look familiar? https://www.kayoutlet.com/invicta-pro-diver-mens-watch-29176/p/V-321191001 in particular the indices.
> 
> ...


I actually own that Invicta Pro Diver that you linked to, and while in the illustration it may look similar, in person it looks NOTHING like a Glycine CS. (Which I also own) The bezel and insert are a completely different shape and size, and the indexes are as well. Zero cross compatibility if that's what you were getting at in your second to last paragraph. I think some here are vastly overreaching with the Glycine/Invicta design relationship.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

*Re: INVICTA WiNGS MAY BE COMiNG BACK TO GLYCiNE*



FL410 said:


> I actually own that Invicta Pro Diver that you linked to, and while in the illustration it may look similar, in person it looks NOTHING like a Glycine CS. (Which I also own) The bezel and insert are a completely different shape and size, and the indexes are as well. Zero cross compatibility if that's what you were getting at in your second to last paragraph. I think some here are vastly overreaching with the Glycine/Invicta design relationship.


Yes, it is a bit of a tinfoil hat on my part. I just think its weird to act like there have been no changes. can you point to any applied indexes before 2017? Why change the case shape of the airman 1 so drastically? Why did the airman 18 gain .5mm? Also the antiglare coating on the glass has changed and is more blue. I'm not saying that quality is worse, but I do think supply and manufacturing have been streamlined. Otherwise, why bother trying to milk the brand?

The whole point of a buyout is to provide efficiency with your combined buying power and corporate support.


----------



## Glyc1n3 (Jul 1, 2020)

knote32 said:


> The best Glycine watches don't have a logo anyway...


I can't speak for "best", but it is the look that I prefer.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

ericcorolla said:


> *Re: INVICTA WiNGS MAY BE COMiNG BACK TO GLYCiNE*
> 
> i'm really not a fan of Invicta, and the Glycine brand really dropped in value once they took over. My Airman was around $3,000, and that was the cost everywhere, pre Invicta...once they took over, you can pretty much buy any Glycine less than $500...so, yeah...not a fan.


So you're mad because you overpaid for your watch. That explains it.

I really like my Airman, but there's no way I would've paid $3K for it.


----------



## ErzengelG (Jun 17, 2018)

I agree that they're too cheap to sell them anywhere else than with two or three online sellers, but none of them are worth 3.000. They have neither the brand value nor the technology to justify a price on the level of Tudor or Omega and their sales numbers don't generate enough revenue to rebuild the long time dead brand or invest in technology.


----------



## gdanko (Jan 18, 2018)

I prefer the original pre-crown logo. That's the simplest and nicest.


----------



## gdanko (Jan 18, 2018)

Watchman Dan said:


> Well, apparantly, Stephan Lack would disagree with you, "Dear fans, I am running Glycine now for more than 5 years: I have always repsected and will always respect the great history and the strong DNA of this fantastic brand. However this is not enough, in order to have a good chance in the market for the coming 100 years and also to reach new customers we also have to modernize and dynamize Glycine from time to time."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree with the Rolex bit. My favorite story is when I was in the Breitling boutique and a guy who was admittedly new to watch collecting walked in and said, "my first nice watch gonna be a Rolex." I then said, "Breitling has many nice pieces, you should check them out." He then insisted it had to be Rolex. When I asked why, he couldn't offer an answer. 

Marketing is a *****. They convince you that buying their product makes you a member of an elite club, even if you're spending every penny you have to join that club.

When I was a kid, I remember seeing this rundown house that had a beautiful Cadillac in driveway. There were two to three families living in this rundown house and they were dirt poor but they pulled the money so they could drive a Cadillac around. They were still making payments on it and it took all of them together to make that payment, but people would see them in a Cadillac. Same goes for people who invest every penny they have into a Rolex. People don't look at you like your special anymore, especially when there are so many fakes that flood the market.

Sent from my LE2125 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdanko (Jan 18, 2018)

hedd said:


> aaaand how did that work out? "uhhh guys, let's just roll that one back."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is my favorite of all their logos.









Sent from my LE2125 using Tapatalk


----------

